# Ontario Meet?



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

That's almost 4 hours from my house, and with Pucci coming home I doubt I'll be going anywhere. But it does sound like an awesome time!


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Wish I was on that part of Canada... Would have been fun!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Well hopefully other members can come.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm sure they will, Jam. There's tons of GTA and Eastern Ontario members.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

Jamm said:


> Hey!  So Ive been wanting to get out and do fun day dog things with Joey... and I thought of an AWESOME IDEA!!!
> 
> Sand banks provincial park!!!!
> 
> ...


 I googled this and have way too many options to even know where it is. Where is this?


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Its just south of Belleville on a little island!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

LOL my cottage is on the private beach part of Sandbanks! I'm planning on being there one weekend in July, August and September... depending on the turnout expected we could have it at my cottage, but if it's going to be more than 5 or so dogs my neighbours might get a little peeved! (on a beach you obviously can't keep them on "your part") hahaha... it's on Welsh Lane, Prince Edward, Ontario if you want to look it up!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

(my sig pic was taken in front of my cottage)


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

I loooove Sandbanks! BUT! Would we (a group of dogs and their humans) be welcome assuming we would definitely want the dogs off leash? Also Sandbanks on any summer weekend, wouldn't it be a zoo? I suppose I'm being a downer 

From the Ontario Parks site: 7
Pet Friendly
Pets are welcome in all Ontario
Parks and many of our parks offer
pet exercise areas. Some restrictions
apply:
n For health and safety reasons, your
pet is not allowed in swimming
areas, on the beach or in roofed
accommodation areas.
n Your pet must always be kept on a
leash no longer than two metres.
n You should never leave your pet
unattended on a campsite.
n Always clean up after your pet.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Depending when it is, I'd love to join!

I wonder about what ILoveMyGolden mentioned too (if it would be ok)?


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

I would be TOTALLY in for this! I'm in Toronto so the drive isn't bad at all for me.

I don't let Sydney off-leash, but maybe with other dogs to play with she would be fine? I'm way too much of an over protective mother / her recall isn't perfect.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

At the very end of the outlet beach (on the opposite end from where my cottage is) there is a "dog beach"... but yes, a Saturday at Sandbanks is INSANE and you sometimes have to wait a couple of hours to even get in...


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

We could arrange for not a weekend then :O somehow? If we set it far enough in advance maybe we could book it off work or something. I think it would be so super fun!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Grass Creek Park, east of Kingston ON is a lovely setting for a dog-meet...we host our Arcane Reunion there!!!!! totally fenced play area for the dogs to enjoy, and a spot for swimming!!!!!!!! Just an idea!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

I totally thought of there too but It might be too far for the GTA members, which is why Sand banks would be almost perfect!


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

I have the summer off beginning at the end of June, weekdays will be free and clear for me then.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Weekends only for me.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm good any time really. I -usually- have wednesdays and saturdays off.. but as I stated I could book a day/weekend off if need be.


----------



## Me11yC (Apr 15, 2012)

I would love to, but a bit too far away. 
If there's ever anything planned in south western ontario, I'll be there


----------

